

Ask HN: Three ways to make money from the web ? - kasperasky

i have gone through various paid surveys , and also various blogs . But none fetch me enough money as a part timer.Any more suggestions as to how i can improve my financial gains from net?
======
movix
1\. Invent the ultimate url shortner 2\. Re-design how news is delivered and
monetised 3\. Write a commercial model for Twitter type services

These aren't intended to be flippant answers, these are how you'll make $$$.

If you're really, really desperate, you could try something like:
www.therichjerk.com (not an affiliate link btw)

~~~
chaosprophet
Or you could try writing a flash game and putting it on a platform like
Heyzap. A simple game should take you a couple of weeks to make. You could
even throw in virtual goods.

~~~
SwellJoe
That assumes OP is a hacker...that's not the vibe I get from the question.

------
mahmud
<http://www.google.com/search?q=allinurl%3Acareers>

------
ScottWhigham
Too generic of a question for me to want to answer.

